# Green angelfish strain



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

These have popped up few months ago in the tanks of a breeder in Bulgaria, Eastern Europe. He says the color is more like a Diamond Blue discus, except it's green. Judge for yourself. They are about 2 months old at the moment:

http://www.aquaportal.bg/forum/amerikanski-cihlidi/zelena-skalariya/msg60079/#msg60079

--Nikolay


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I hope they color up with age.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I wonder what light they are using? don't look very green to me.

bob


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

They don't look very green to me...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

doesn't look very green to me, i was hoping it would be greenish brown like a green tefe discus.. it look like a silver angel fish with green food dye injected in to it... we will just have to wait and see, what i haven't seen in a long time is the cechz red angelfish those where a super bright oranges-red color...


----------

